# Sinnvolle Verwertung von Grundeln?



## Walleyehunter69 (29. August 2015)

Hallo!

Habt Ihr nen Tip ob man Grundeln sinnvoll verwerten kann?
Gruß Walleyehunter69
Grun


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. August 2015)

*AW: Sinnvolle Verwertung von Grundeln?*

Gibt doch sogar schon ein Video von Thomas + Franz diesbzgl. .......


----------



## u-see fischer (29. August 2015)

*AW: Sinnvolle Verwertung von Grundeln?*

Hier ein Auszug aus der Boardsuche:

1. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stCIZf2IMok&feature=youtu.be

2. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=280574&highlight=Grundel

3. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=238189&highlight=Grundel

4. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203099&highlight=Grundel

5. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=155935&highlight=Grundel


----------



## AndiHam (30. August 2015)

*AW: Sinnvolle Verwertung von Grundeln?*

Also wir haben auch eine Verwertung für Grundeln, wie lassen sie wieder schwimmen.
Mann muss ja auch nicht jedes Kleinstwesen verwerten müssen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2015)

*AW: Sinnvolle Verwertung von Grundeln?*

Natürlich MUSS man nicht alles verwerten - an vielen Gewässern MÜSSEN die Grundeln aber entnommen werden.

Und da finde ich verwerten immer noch besser, als die ins Gebüsch oder aufn Kompost zu schmeissen oder als Katzenfutter zu verwenden...

Zumal die schmecken..

Daher schubs ich das auch ins Rezepteforum, um das von weiterem Offtopic freizuhalten, weil die Frage ja nicht war, OB man verwerten soll, sondern WIE...


----------



## Revilo62 (30. August 2015)

*AW: Sinnvolle Verwertung von Grundeln?*

Grundeln kannten schon unsere Ahnen, hier mal ein Link 
http://www.kochrezepte.org/rezepte/grundeln.php

wie gesagt, die Rezepte stammen aus 1806

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Lazarus (30. August 2015)

*AW: Sinnvolle Verwertung von Grundeln?*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Grundeln kannten schon unsere Ahnen


In den alten Rezepten gings um Gründlinge, nicht um Grundeln. Klein sind die auch, damit hört küchentechnisch die Ähnlichkeit aber auch schon auf.


----------



## Revilo62 (30. August 2015)

*AW: Sinnvolle Verwertung von Grundeln?*

Danke für die Aufklärung, könnte ja trotzdem funktionieren 
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Kauli11 (30. August 2015)

*AW: Sinnvolle Verwertung von Grundeln?*

Warum soll man die Grundeln nicht nach dem Rezept für Gründlinge zubereiten können?
Von der Grösse kommt es doch hin und das Fleisch schmeckt doch nicht schlecht.
Habe schon schlechtere Fische gegessen.#h


----------

